# Ruffwear front range harness



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Anyone got one of these (pics please)

Muddy seems to be having issues with his throat and OH is looking to get one.

Any info appreciated


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

I like the look of them but the fit on them is a bit too tight and sits too close to the arm pits IMO. I prefer made to measure harnesses for this reason. I always recommend SASS harnesses: http://www.sassdogequipment.co.uk/dog-harnesses/tracking-harness/

Amazing value considering that they are individually made to specification.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

labradrk said:


> I like the look of them but the fit on them is a bit too tight and sits too close to the arm pits IMO. I prefer made to measure harnesses for this reason. I always recommend SASS harnesses: http://www.sassdogequipment.co.uk/dog-harnesses/tracking-harness/
> 
> Amazing value considering that they are individually made to specification.


Thanks. I thought they looked too close to the arm pits too, especially as Muddy isn't heavily coated in that area.
I'll have a look at the link. Thanks


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Also I think the fittings on them are plastic? I might be wrong. I prefer steel or brass welded fittings on anything that is not a small dog


----------



## icklemunch (May 4, 2015)

Yep Murphy has 3. Grey, blue and orange think that says it all.....














The golden is my friends, he has a size M, Murphy a size L.







The only negative i have is when swimming it tends baggy but doesn't bother Murphy and is totally understandable. Washes really well too. Hope that helps.

Just noted the comment re sitting close to armpit, Murphy's sit quite far back but think thats because i went up a size, the goldie's sit much closer to his armpit.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

icklemunch said:


> Yep Murphy has 3. Grey, blue and orange think that says it all.....
> View attachment 299552
> View attachment 299553
> The golden is my friends, he has a size M, Murphy a size L.
> ...


Thanks, That's very helpful


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

Re the positioning and armpits

I see how it looks but the chest part is longer than the top so the point where it looks close to the arms is way above the actual area of arm pits
Ive not had any issue with the area being affected by contact with a strap because below the dog where moving bits are its not close


----------



## PetsBestBuddy (Oct 17, 2013)

Maya has one and I can't fault it.
She's 19 months old and is going through the crazy teen-pup stage. She's very playful, energetic, boisterous and pulls very hard especially at the start of walks. This harness is substantial enough to take her weight (25.5kg) when she is leaping around like a loon, lol, but is light weight and doesn't restrict or impede her movement in any way. While she was able to wriggle out of other harnesses I tried, she hasn't been able to get out of this one. I tried several harnesses to find one which suited her as she has sensitivity issues to the pressure of a harness around her body, particularly around her girth behind her elbows. The padding on this harness has helped her to feel more comfortable about having a harness on, (it took me 3 months to be able to approach her with a harness without her backing into a corner and shaking). The straps are adjustable on both sides of the girth and on both shoulders, so you can adjust the fit to sit lower around the front of the dog's chest if you need to.
Maya's harness is a Medium. She's 22" tall, 28" girth and is a Staffie x Lab. I find that there is plenty of clearance behind her elbows.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2017)

Love Elliot's. Definitely not too close to the armpits on him. Really good quality too. Also like how it's 4-way adjustable so you can get a perfect fit. Will post photos when I'm on my computer.


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Cousin's dog has been wearing it for a year now and it still looks like new. The dog pulls, goes in the mud, water etc and there have been no issues with any of the parts. Rufwear uses good quality fittings and in 3 years I had no issue with any of the plastic bits on collars or the harness I use.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks like it's going to be this one then 

Thanks guys


----------



## PetsBestBuddy (Oct 17, 2013)

It glows in the dark too when walking at night. Street lights, moonlight and vehicle lights all light up the reflective piping


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2017)

I was worried it might come too high up on his throat but it really doesn't, there's heaps of space between harness and collar. Plus there's nothing restricting shoulders and no straps across the front so doesn't restrict leg movement.

I should work for their marketing team!


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

I wonder if the pit problem is related to size, Pip had his rubbed raw with a Julius K9 harness (peed me off actually, especially after i'd said here how good they are so many times) when we realised we emergency bought him the RFR (thank goodness for Prime) anyway i digress LOL, when we put it on him the chest strap is way back away from his armpits unlike the K9 that was right in them, but the XS on Pip hardly needed any adjustment (to make it bigger) so if you are near the upper size limit it may be tighter on the pits......just a thought. Lovely harness though i miss the handle.......Steve


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Does the clip on the front help stop pulling, Isla doesn't pull much unless she spots another dog or a human she knows.
How quickly does it dry? We usually take the harness off before dip in the sea or rivers, but need to put it back on when we continue with the walk. She is usually wet enough for the harness to get pretty wet too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2017)

steveshanks said:


> I wonder if the pit problem is related to size, Pip had his rubbed raw with a Julius K9 harness (peed me off actually, especially after i'd said here how good they are so many times) when we realised we emergency bought him the RFR (thank goodness for Prime) anyway i digress LOL, when we put it on him the chest strap is way back away from his armpits unlike the K9 that was right in them, but the XS on Pip hardly needed any adjustment (to make it bigger) so if you are near the upper size limit it may be tighter on the pits......just a thought. Lovely harness though i miss the handle.......Steve


Kenzie's a strange size and I went through so many harnesses that were too close to the armpits before I found Julius K9 which is perfect on her. Did you adjust the velcro at the front?



Siskin said:


> Does the clip on the front help stop pulling, Isla doesn't pull much unless she spots another dog or a human she knows.
> How quickly does it dry? We usually take the harness off before dip in the sea or rivers, but need to put it back on when we continue with the walk. She is usually wet enough for the harness to get pretty wet too.


The clip on the front would work the same as any harness with a front clip. Although personally I don't like front clips as they alter the way a dog walks.

Can't help with the drying, we're in the middle of a drought!


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

McKenzie said:


> Kenzie's a strange size and I went through so many harnesses that were too close to the armpits before I found Julius K9 which is perfect on her. Did you adjust the velcro at the front?


 we did yes, he's been wearing a K9 since he was a Pup (had the Baby 1 to start ) so i think we just got a bit complacent and hadn't realised it was rubbing(he maybe muscled up a bit), my sister got his blue K9 out the other day to clean and he started to cry so i think they will never be worn again and end up on ebay. I still think they are a decent harness just maybe not for every dog.......Steve


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

Siskin said:


> How quickly does it dry? We usually take the harness off before dip in the sea or rivers, but need to put it back on when we continue with the walk. She is usually wet enough for the harness to get pretty wet too.


I just hang mine un clipped on a double hook through the neck so the bottom (long) bit is hanging loose and the top back bit stands up

Tbh its never been wet the next day on any occasion. I do not as a rule even bother to remove it, rivers, sea, rolling in a quagmire...washing machine at least fortnightly on average to remove eau de la vulpes vulpes...no issues, although them rolling in wet sand wore the reflective strips


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## PetsBestBuddy (Oct 17, 2013)

Siskin said:


> Does the clip on the front help stop pulling, Isla doesn't pull much unless she spots another dog or a human she knows.
> How quickly does it dry? We usually take the harness off before dip in the sea or rivers, but need to put it back on when we continue with the walk. She is usually wet enough for the harness to get pretty wet too.


I tried the front clip a couple of days ago to see if it made any difference to Maya's pulling. It didn't. The harness just slipped sideways but she IS a very strong puller. The Mekuti balance harness didn't stop her pulling either (but I do believe she pulls in response to her anxiety re pressure sensitivity). I use a double ended training lead with one end clipped onto the harness back ring and the other end clipped onto her half check collar. I use squeeze and release movements with my fingers on the lead, (the same way as you would squeeze and release on the reins while riding a horse), because that works best with her. She would pull with her full weight constantly if she could.

Maya's harness dried fairly quickly last week after taking a walk through muddy woodland, including her paddling belly deep in a river, on our way to the vet for her booster. The harness was dry about half an hour after she had been in the water and was bone dry when we reached the vets (I had to hold her securely for the vet - one arm around her neck and the other around her chest/girth. My jacket didn't get wet while holding her this way).


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I have two front fastening harnesses, one better then the other and I'm always on the lookout for another one.
Also use a double ended lead as you describe @PetsBestBuddy to good effect. She's pretty good most of the time, but has her moments.


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

The harness turns if you Clip only to the front. 
The way to do it is pass the lead/clip through the front loop and then clip it to the back or as you say clip to both.

However very quickly they learnt they could get no where with the lead at the front and simply stop pulling now long before the harness slips sidewards. So now I can just clip to the front....mainly for hubbie to use so his back is not tugged at all


----------



## PetsBestBuddy (Oct 17, 2013)

It does work well by using that method @Siskin. The training lead I use is the one that I bought with the Mekuti harness. By using a squeeze and release action on the lead, she has nothing to pull against and is slowly learning that she doesn't need to pull. I hold the lead as if I was holding reins when she's pulling hard using a squeeze and release action on each end of the lead independently. Once she has had a good run off lead, I can hold both her lead and Missy's lead in one hand without either of them pulling


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

kare said:


> The harness turns if you Clip only to the front.
> The way to do it is pass the lead/clip through the front loop and then clip it to the back or as you say clip to both.
> 
> However very quickly they learnt they could get no where with the lead at the front and simply stop pulling now long before the harness slips sidewards. So now I can just clip to the front....mainly for hubbie to use so his back is not tugged at all


That sounds a good idea


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2017)

I found this interesting when I was researching harnesses. It's talking about harnesses that have a strap across the front rather than the Ruffwear design, but just putting it out there.

_In a limited gait analysis study, Dr. Zink observed that dogs wearing no-pull, front clip harnesses bore less weight on their front legs than they normally would - even when the harness wasn't attached to a leash! In addition, the dogs bore less weight on the leg that was on the far side of where the person walked, even when there was no leash attached; when the dog had a leash attached, it was more significant. This suggests to her that the dog was reacting to the presence of the harness against the leg by pushing harder against it. In all cases, the gait of the front limbs was altered whenever the harness was on.

Dr. Zink explains that these harnesses sit on top of the biceps and supraspinatus tendons, two of the most commonly injured structures in dogs' forelimbs, particularly in canine athletes. She asserts that, just by logic, one has to assume that the pressure this kind of harness exerts on the dog's forelimbs in an activity where the dog is supposed to be extending her forelimbs (i.e., running, walking), is not a good idea._

From http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/issues/16_7/features/the-no-pull-debate_20782-1.html


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

McKenzie said:


> I found this interesting when I was researching harnesses. It's talking about harnesses that have a strap across the front rather than the Ruffwear design, but just putting it out there.
> 
> _In a limited gait analysis study, Dr. Zink observed that dogs wearing no-pull, front clip harnesses bore less weight on their front legs than they normally would - even when the harness wasn't attached to a leash! In addition, the dogs bore less weight on the leg that was on the far side of where the person walked, even when there was no leash attached; when the dog had a leash attached, it was more significant. This suggests to her that the dog was reacting to the presence of the harness against the leg by pushing harder against it. In all cases, the gait of the front limbs was altered whenever the harness was on.
> 
> ...


Really dont think this has any bearing on the Front Range. There is nothing sat on the leg muscles at all with a Front range


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2017)

kare said:


> Really dont think this has any bearing on the Front Range. There is nothing sat on the leg muscles at all with a Front range


Yes - I said it doesn't apply to the Front Range, but people were talking about other front clip harnesses. That's why I like the Front Range.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Ordered one for Lilly yesterday 
Great minds think alike 
Only lilly's is bright pink


----------



## tantrumbean (Aug 23, 2011)

I liked the Ruffwear one, my slim collie had the orange one and a small one fitted great with plenty of clearance in the armpits. Only thing I would criticise is that after a couple of washes, it started fraying round the edges where the orange fabric met the grey.


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

labradrk said:


> Also I think the fittings on them are plastic? I might be wrong. I prefer steel or brass welded fittings on anything that is not a small dog


The front ring is plastic over webbing, the back one is metal.

My front ring is starting to go a bit (the plastic anyway, not the webbing yet) but...it is put under extreme stress and I have had it a couple of years.


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

We bought an XS from Amazon (Prime too) for £30 which after a few searches seems to be dirt cheap.........just a heads up,


----------



## icklemunch (May 4, 2015)

Always bought my ruffwear from fetch, 15% off for new customers and love the being able to choose your own hour delivery slot (ocado)


----------



## applecrumlin (Mar 8, 2015)

Just been looking at these and seen that there are new colours for 2017, green and purple. I can't work out if they have slightly changed the original 4 colours or just renamed them (pink, blue, grey and orange)


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

applecrumlin said:


> Just been looking at these and seen that there are new colours for 2017, green and purple. I can't work out if they have slightly changed the original 4 colours or just renamed them (pink, blue, grey and orange)


The new ones are all just one colour, the old ones had grey straps 
I LOVE the purple one


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Siskin said:


> How quickly does it dry? We usually take the harness off before dip in the sea or rivers, but need to put it back on when we continue with the walk. She is usually wet enough for the harness to get pretty wet too.


Can't say for sure about the front range, but I have the webmaster for Axel and when I put it in the washing machine it dries over night, especially if the heating is on or your home is just warm (I live in a cold damp flat so nothing dries here haha!). I don't think it ever got soaked through on a walk though so wouldn't be able to comment on that!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

applecrumlin said:


> Just been looking at these and seen that there are new colours for 2017, green and purple. I can't work out if they have slightly changed the original 4 colours or just renamed them (pink, blue, grey and orange)


Oh goody, purple, Isla's favourite colour (or is it mine *shrugs*).

Just ordered one. Got a medium for her, she's at the top end on her chest depth 30", but the next size would be too big.


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

applecrumlin said:


> Just been looking at these and seen that there are new colours for 2017, green and purple. I can't work out if they have slightly changed the original 4 colours or just renamed them (pink, blue, grey and orange)


OMG OMG OMG new colours.....and River has her third Birthday on the 15th

OMG!!!!!!!!

<bursts>


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

kare said:


> OMG OMG OMG new colours.....and River has her third Birthday on the 15th
> 
> OMG!!!!!!!!
> 
> <bursts>


Yeah I just saw that they have a webmaster in blue :Wideyed it's a pity I can't just swap my old one for the new colour haha!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Should be here a couple of days


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I know it's a bit late but I love mine  (well Nooka's haha)
I've had it for years and it's a bit frayed, I was actually looking at buying a new one, especially as they've got new colours 
I love the four adjustment points, the ID tag bit, the padding, the reflective edges, the colour...everything! Can you tell I like it??


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Muddy has just worn his harness for the first time on a little walk around the road. He wasn't impressed and walked with bandy front legs, he looked like a waddling duck 

Hopefully he'll get used to it


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Haven't got Isla's yet, will,be interesting to see what she thinks.


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

My purple one arrived!!!!!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

kare said:


> My purple one arrived!!!!!


Tee hee, my purple one arrived yesterday afternoon

Isla seems more then happy with it although did spend a lot of time rolling in the grass on our dog walk earlier. It's had its first immersion in water, an old horse trough, and is now drying out near the CH boiler.

Tried the front fastening to see how she reacted to it and she immediately stopped even slightly pulling and walked beside me. She's not a big puller except when she sees another dog and I usually let her trot along a bit in front of me, but I found the front fastening worked very well for bringing her in right to heel.

All in all very pleased with it


----------



## PetsBestBuddy (Oct 17, 2013)

I had Maya at the vets again on Tuesday for her 2nd vaccination (we had to restart as they had lapsed). My vet commented on Maya's harness, saying "That's a very good harness. You'll need such a good quality harness for her because she's so strong."
Take that as another recommendation


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Let's see your harnesses then!


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

Muttly said:


> Let's see your harnesses then!


Rivers Birthday is the 14th. She can model it then but not giving it to her before


----------



## icklemunch (May 4, 2015)

I need to see the purple one's pleeease?

Think we need one to add to his orange, grey and blue


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

icklemunch said:


> I need to see the purple one's pleeease?
> 
> Think we need one to add to his orange, grey and blue


I think the blue is new too. It is now true blue rather than turquiose as before.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

icklemunch said:


> I need to see the purple one's pleeease?





Muttly said:


> Let's see your harnesses then!


Alrightttttt. Tomorrow then.


----------



## icklemunch (May 4, 2015)

kare said:


> I think the blue is new too. It is now true blue rather than turquiose as before.


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Are they padded behind the legs? Where they go into the armpit? I can't tell on Nooka's, she's so floofy!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

icklemunch said:


> I need to see the purple one's pleeease?
> 
> Think we need one to add to his orange, grey and blue


You have Orange? :Woot
Orange is our colour, so would be buying this one, do you have a pic please?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Here we have Isla modelling the Ruffwear front range harness in the new 2017 colour of purple.

For the sultry over the shoulder look.








From the front








And the side








Oh for heavens sake, put the camera away


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Great pics Siskin, thanks!
Oh Isla your such a pretty girl posing for pics


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Siskin said:


> Here we have Isla modelling the Ruffwear front range harness in the new 2017 colour of purple.
> 
> For the sultry over the shoulder look.
> View attachment 300111
> ...


I'm so jealous of all the colours! Unfortunately for Axel, I don't need another harness and he won't be getting a new one until this one falls apart... damn you, my over reasonable side :Shifty


----------



## Rudydog (Nov 15, 2014)

We have one, in blue (the old model). I absolutely love it! Have bought a few harnesses (too many in fairness!) and this is by far our favourite one. Really study and must be quite comfortable too as it is the only harness I have managed to convince Rudy is not evil


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

shadowmare said:


> I'm so jealous of all the colours! Unfortunately for Axel, I don't need another harness and he won't be getting a new one until this one falls apart... damn you, my over reasonable side :Shifty


Well neither does Muttly. But I keep having this problem where his harness needs to be washed, but it won;t dry in time for his walk, so if I had another then I wouldn;t have this problem


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Muttly said:


> Well neither does Muttly. But I keep having this problem where his harness needs to be washed, but it won;t dry in time for his walk, so if I had another then I wouldn;t have this problem


Haha well that's a good enough reason in my books! See, Axel only wears his Ruffwear web master harness when we're out in the hills or other long walks with possible obstacles (it's got a handle that I use to lift him or hold him) so he only wears it once a week at most. Otherwise he only wears a collar... so if there will be more colours for collars I'll be all over that stuff haha! The tag bit was ripped off his collar after he was in a fight with a huge mastiff so it's a good enough reason for a new collar :Shy


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

shadowmare said:


> Haha well that's a good enough reason in my books! See, Axel only wears his Ruffwear web master harness when we're out in the hills or other long walks with possible obstacles (it's got a handle that I use to lift him or hold him) so he only wears it once a week at most. Otherwise he only wears a collar... so if there will be more colours for collars I'll be all over that stuff haha! The tag bit was ripped off his collar after he was in a fight with a huge mastiff so it's a good enough reason for a new collar :Shy


Oh god, was he ok?

Ah ha, you just gave me my 2nd reason. Muttly doesn't wear collars, so since I don;t have buy those, then really he should have 2 harnesses 
(I'm trying to ignore the fact that OH might remember about the Julius K9 in the drawer, but shhhh)


----------



## MaggiesMom (Oct 13, 2016)

Definitely! Maggie already has about 3 but these look brilliant so may have to invest.
Does anyone know if it's worth going up a size to avoid it going too near the pits? or does it sit far back enough already?


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Muttly said:


> Oh god, was he ok?
> 
> Ah ha, you just gave me my 2nd reason. Muttly doesn't wear collars, so since I don;t have buy those, then really he should have 2 harnesses
> (I'm trying to ignore the fact that OH might remember about the Julius K9 in the drawer, but shhhh)


Ah he was absolutely fine. A few tufts of hair went flying from his mane and head, but he wanted to go play with the next dog we met on the way home. I was so shaken that I only realised his tag was ripped off when I got a phone call the next day from a guy who found it on his morning run! 
Haha I think I need to sell my julius k-9... then I could buy a couple of new Ruffwear goodies  I bought it hoping that Axel will develop the Aussie chest, but he failed at that so the harness is not ideally fitted. That's another reason why I like Ruffwear - I find it easier to adjust the harness to his body.


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

MaggiesMom said:


> Definitely! Maggie already has about 3 but these look brilliant so may have to invest.
> Does anyone know if it's worth going up a size to avoid it going too near the pits? or does it sit far back enough already?


Don't have experience with them so maybe someone will be able to say, but I think a size bigger might sit too far back on the shoulder blades?


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Bless him, that's good.
I'm not keen on the way the JK9 fits Muttly either, that's why we have this other one now. I also find the JK9 pushes on the throat and he can back out of it easily


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

shadowmare said:


> I'm so jealous of all the colours! Unfortunately for Axel, I don't need another harness and he won't be getting a new one until this one falls apart... damn you, my over reasonable side :Shifty


Isla doesn't need a new one either as she has two perfectly good ones to wear, a spare for when the other is drying, but I couldn't resist the new purple colour. So I just told myself that one of her harnesses was getting a bit old and just might give way at the wrong moment which was why she needed a new one. See, really easy to convince yourself (well me anyway)


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I bought Isla the medium size as she was at the top end on the chest depth, but I thought the large would then be too big even if kept as small as possible. When I got the harness I adjusted it so that all the adjustments were as large as they could possibly go and put it on her. The part that goes where I measured (if you see what I mean) is as loose as it possibly can go and is just right for her, so either I measured in the wrong place or read the tape wrongly, so be careful with your measuring. Where the plastic clips connect together on the top of of the harness (just on her shoulder blades) there is a flap of material sort of partially covering the connection. Pushing together the connecting clips is easy, but undoing it,where you squeeze the clip to allow it to disconnect, can be a bit fiddly as the flap partly covers the clip. I hope you can understand what I'm talking about. If the waist part of the harness is too tight then it's a bit difficult to get your fingers in to squeeze the the clip to get it to undo.

I needed to adjust the front part, which goes around the front of the chest, so that it was tighter. This now sits firmly on her chest and when I used the front connector for the lead it didn't pull round at all.
I've come to the conclusion that Isla is a bit of an odd shape. She is not broad across the front of the chest, quite narrow in fact, but has quite a deep chest.

It doesn't appear to rub her pits and although you can't see due to her fluff, it sits back away from her pits enough not to rub


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Not sure Muddy is going to be able to wear his 
I don't know if you remember his huge abscess?
http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/huge-lumps-graphic-photographs.408443/#post-1064298326

Well he has some hard scar tissue and the harness seems to be affecting that


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

rona said:


> Not sure Muddy is going to be able to wear his
> I don't know if you remember his huge abscess?
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/huge-lumps-graphic-photographs.408443/#post-1064298326
> 
> Well he has some hard scar tissue and the harness seems to be affecting that


Oh lor, that is a pity. Not exactly cheap are they


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

Siskin said:


> Here we have Isla modelling the Ruffwear front range harness in the new 2017 colour of purple.
> 
> For the sultry over the shoulder look.
> View attachment 300111
> ...


Oh Isla looks beautiful! Kenzie really really needs one like that! She basically never wears a harness and has 2 perfectly good Julius K9s, but she still needs it! She would look soooo cute in a tiny purple one!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm ewual parts pissed and relieved that these don't come in yellow, else I'd be ordering six new harnesses that we totally dont need


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Muttly said:


> Well neither does Muttly. But I keep having this problem where his harness needs to be washed, but it won;t dry in time for his walk, so if I had another then I wouldn;t have this problem


 Thats why we bought an orange one, plus we couldn't agree which colour either, what size is Muttly coz the x-small in blue are £30 at amazon at the moment. Speaking of the J K9 harnesses did you see where i mentioned Pip's armpit (should that be legpit) ended up with a scab on from the K9, (i'm not saying they are bad harnesses but damn he had 4 of the things LOL) i feel so bad for not noticing but he never complained on a walk just was not wanting to put the harness on to go out (which was pretty normal really he thinks its a game) then one day he cried so wipped it off, saw the scab and straight onto Amazon for new harness with prime........Steve


----------



## icklemunch (May 4, 2015)

Muttly said:


> You have Orange? :Woot
> Orange is our colour, so would be buying this one, do you have a pic please?


I sure do. Is Murphy's colour too but i like to have them all .

Will find a pic now.....






















Sorry not the best quality in the world,best i could find! its the old style one with the grey straps. Just come out of the wash so will try get some better one's for you 

Ps we even have orange ID tags too


----------



## icklemunch (May 4, 2015)

MaggiesMom said:


> Definitely! Maggie already has about 3 but these look brilliant so may have to invest.
> Does anyone know if it's worth going up a size to avoid it going too near the pits? or does it sit far back enough already?


Murphy was on the borderline between M or a L/XL ruffwear said to go for the largest, glad i did as his friend a goldie is near enough the exact same size but his is a M and sits much closer to his pits.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Muttly said:


> Are they padded behind the legs? Where they go into the armpit? I can't tell on Nooka's, she's so floofy!


Yes the chest piece is padded and continues round under the pits. This is a better pic, although she's lying down and it's ridden closer to her armpits, you can see the pink bit that's padded.











Siskin said:


> I bought Isla the medium size ...[sic]
> 
> *I needed to adjust the front part, which goes around the front of the chest, so that it was tighter. This now sits firmly on her chest and when I used the front connector for the lead it didn't pull round at all.
> I've come to the conclusion that Isla is a bit of an odd shape. She is not broad across the front of the chest, quite narrow in fact, but has quite a deep chest.*
> ...


Nooka is the same. Pretty much at the biggest it will go round her deep barrel chest, but I have to adjust the two front straps when taking it on and off to make sure it doesn't move around when I've got the lead attached to the front clip.


----------



## icklemunch (May 4, 2015)

Just had a thought wonder if the 'old style' with grey straps will be going on sale?


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Undecided between Ruffwear or Hurtta active harness, I like the handle on the Hurtta but that's probably not great for the hedge diving spaniel. Had a Hurtta Y harness before but found the straps to be annoying. The ruffwear looks like it might be a bit baggy in between the front legs on some dogs?
Has anyone tried both?


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

icklemunch said:


> Just had a thought wonder if the 'old style' with grey straps will be going on sale?


They have here - annoying as I only bought Elliot's a few weeks ago!



Nataliee said:


> Undecided between Ruffwear or Hurtta active harness, I like the handle on the Hurtta but that's probably not great for the hedge diving spaniel. Had a Hurtta Y harness before but found the straps to be annoying. The ruffwear looks like it might be a bit baggy in between the front legs on some dogs?
> Has anyone tried both?


I looked at the hurtta active too but decided I liked the ruffwear style better, it seemed less bulky. It's definitely not baggy on Elliot.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

rona said:


> Not sure Muddy is going to be able to wear his
> I don't know if you remember his huge abscess?
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/huge-lumps-graphic-photographs.408443/#post-1064298326
> 
> Well he has some hard scar tissue and the harness seems to be affecting that


That's a shame


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

icklemunch said:


> Just had a thought wonder if the 'old style' with grey straps will be going on sale?


Seen them on sale at K9 active


----------



## icklemunch (May 4, 2015)

Sarah H said:


> Seen them on sale at K9 active


Thank you! Off for a nosey now.

Can only see the new style harness.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

There is a website currently selling the new range at £30, I think it must be an error, however I am going to order one and see what happens!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Nataliee said:


> There is a website currently selling the new range at £30, I think it must be an error, however I am going to order one and see what happens!


Share with the group


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Just Google it and found at www.petplanet.co.uk they are £30 that old styles ones


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

http://www.happyhotdogs.co.uk/products/front-range-harness?utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=googlepla found these £35


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry they are £35 not £30, postage is £2.75. From the link posted above 
Still a saving of at least £6 though. I was tempted to buy 2 but want to see what they are like first


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

steveshanks said:


> Thats why we bought an orange one, plus we couldn't agree which colour either, what size is Muttly coz the x-small in blue are £30 at amazon at the moment. Speaking of the J K9 harnesses did you see where i mentioned Pip's armpit (should that be legpit) ended up with a scab on from the K9, (i'm not saying they are bad harnesses but damn he had 4 of the things LOL) i feel so bad for not noticing but he never complained on a walk just was not wanting to put the harness on to go out (which was pretty normal really he thinks its a game) then one day he cried so wipped it off, saw the scab and straight onto Amazon for new harness with prime........Steve


Oh bless him! Yeah I noticed wear under Muttly's armpit, his hair was starting to thin, so I knew it was the harness.
Not sure what size he is, will have to measure again Thanks for the heads up on the Amazon price!


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

I would say if your k9 is mini-mini he'd XS but i must admit Pip's XS is almost at full tightness.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

steveshanks said:


> I would say if your k9 is mini-mini he'd XS but i must admit Pip's XS is almost at full tightness.


Yeah it is Mini-Mini. Ah that's a tough one then....


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

I think XS should be ok, Pips is backed off a tiny bit and i should have said the neck isn't tightened right up. Plus Muttly is a lot fluffier


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Has anyone got a Ruffwear harness on a small dog? (under 4kg)
Just wondering if it will be too bulky for the Chihuahuas


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Not sure if it helps but Pip is small at 6.2kg and he looks great in his, i must admit i did wonder when ordering if it would be to much (all the padding and straps) but it looks proportional .....Steve


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Nataliee said:


> Has anyone got a Ruffwear harness on a small dog? (under 4kg)
> Just wondering if it will be too bulky for the Chihuahuas


Here's a tiddler in one Nataliee 
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=r...C#imgdii=h16jTQlqZttKoM:&imgrc=PQXP3B89zcohLM:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Nataliee said:


> Has anyone got a Ruffwear harness on a small dog? (under 4kg)
> Just wondering if it will be too bulky for the Chihuahuas


Not quite the ruffwear (I had put a ruffwear and a cheaper version in my basket, decided on the ruffwear and then accidently ordered the other one ) 
But very similar to the old version of the ruffwear 
Lilly is 4.5kg, she is pretty solidly built not a delicate little dog. She has a 37cm girth.

She is not happy because I put a new harness on her - she takes time to adjust - but pictures for you if they help.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks  still undecided, not sure if the straps above the leg look a bit 'bulky'. Need to try one on really!


----------



## PetsBestBuddy (Oct 17, 2013)

Nataliee said:


> Thanks  still undecided, not sure if the straps above the leg look a bit 'bulky'. Need to try one on really!


@Nataliee The webbing on Maya's Medium size Ruffwear is 2.5cm/1" wide. It's the same width of webbing throughout the harness, i.e. every webbing strap is 1 inch wide. The padding, which the webbing straps go through, makes the harness look bulky. The padding on the Ruffwear harness is slightly narrower than the fleece padding on my other dog's Trixie padded fleece harness.
I have just asked my dogs to pose while I took photos of both harnesses to compare how they look. Well...I asked Missy to pose for photos but Maya wanted to join in, so I took photos of both dogs wearing both harnesses :Snaphappy
:Snaphappy:Snaphappy


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Fleur said:


> Not quite the ruffwear (I had put a ruffwear and a cheaper version in my basket, decided on the ruffwear and then accidently ordered the other one )
> But very similar to the old version of the ruffwear
> Lilly is 4.5kg, she is pretty solidly built not a delicate little dog. She has a 37cm girth.
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness she looks so cute yet disgusted at the same time


----------



## PetsBestBuddy (Oct 17, 2013)

Ok, photos uploaded now so here you go 

Missy wearing her Trixie fleece padded harness - size Medium (fits 45cm/18" to 75cm/29.5" chest/girth).
The webbing on this harness is 1" wide and the fleece padding is 2" wide.
Missy is a 13 1/2 year old Staffie, is 16" tall (to the wither), weighs 19kg and has a 27" chest/girth.









Missy wearing Maya's Ruffwear Front Range harness - size Medium (fits 69cm/27" to 81cm/32" chest/girth).
The webbing on this harness is 1" wide. The width of the padding varies as it is contoured to give a comfortable fit. Padding width where it passes between the front legs is 2". Width of padding on the neck/shoulder straps is 2 1/4" narrowing to 1 1/2" (widest where the padding curves around from the front of chest and narrowest where the padding ends at the top of the shoulder). The padding on top of the dog's back measures 2" wide where the back ring and clips for the girth strap are. The padding immediately behind the dog's elbows measures 1 1/2". The padding across the shoulders, front of chest, between front legs to behind the elbows is one, continuous, shaped piece.









Ruffwear harness - front view.


















...and here's Maya having a go at posing, coz she was feeling left out...:Hilarious
She is 19 months old, Staffie x Lab, 22" tall, weighs 25.5kg and has a 29" chest/girth.

Maya wearing Missy's Trixie harness (she's not amused because the girth is a bit too tight for her - I didn't adjust the fitting of either harness just for the few minutes taken to take the photos).









Maya wearing her Ruffwear Front Range harness.









If you need any other measurements (for size Medium Ruffwear), just ask.
(Please excuse the state of my carpet  It needs hoovering and Maya still hasn't quite "got it" re house training. She can go for several days to a week where she has no accidents...to forgetting again and peeing by the door overnight...If only the people who dumped her had bothered to house train her properly...)


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

I like them, they look to sit back far enough from the front legpits in @PetsBestBuddy 's pics, but they all look too far up the throat. Does anyone with dogs that pull or react find they choke?
Because the harness I have now is so good in the fact it doesn't push anywhere near his throat. He doesn't pull, but he can react at times and his old Julius K9 made him choke.


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

The K9 would get Pip making the choky noises but the Ruffwear doesn't, i haven't looked to see how high it is though, will try tonight. What does he wear now, i like to have a harness idea in memory just in case he goes off this one for any reason LOL


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

steveshanks said:


> The K9 would get Pip making the choky noises but the Ruffwear doesn't, i haven't looked to see how high it is though, will try tonight. What does he wear now, i like to have a harness idea in memory just in case he goes off this one for any reason LOL


Thanks.
Muttly wears one of these: http://www.snugglepets.co.uk/our-products/fleece-harnesses/active.html
I really love it, I got it at DogFest so it was handy that he could try it on first.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks all. I am still undecided haha. The spaniels is due to arrive by tomorrow so once I see one in the flesh I'll have a better idea. I have ordered one for the GSD as well. I want them all to match  but comfort must come first


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

We want pics of them modelling them please


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Muttly said:


> We want pics of them modelling them please


Of course


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Nataliee said:


> Thanks all. I am still undecided haha. The spaniels is due to arrive by tomorrow so once I see one in the flesh I'll have a better idea. I have ordered one for the GSD as well. I want them all to match  but comfort must come first


I'd be really interested in seeing it on your spaniel and how you find it. I really hate our roughwear harness as it twists round on Pheebs and she seems really uncomfortable wearing it. As so many people have had success with it, I'm wondering if I'm not fitting hers correctly


----------



## MaggiesMom (Oct 13, 2016)

Maybe pop a pic on of pheebs wearing it and someone might see if there IS something not quite right?
@Muttly does your current harness rub or not? have you got a pic? im torn between yours, a trixie one and the ruffwear one.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

MaggiesMom said:


> Maybe pop a pic on of pheebs wearing it and someone might see if there IS something not quite right?
> @Muttly does your current harness rub or not? have you got a pic? im torn between yours, a trixie one and the ruffwear one.


Nope, no rubbing at all 
















This was the other day ^^ It's slipped round slightly because it needs tightening where he has toned up a bit more.
and front view..









I'm really happy with this harness, but I want another for when this is in the wash (my excuse  ) so thought I would try out the Ruffwear


----------



## MaggiesMom (Oct 13, 2016)

Thank you! He suits orange so well doesn't he?!
Maggies colour is purple, I think for the money it's worth trying one, we have two that are a bit too 'strappy' and not padded (which she doesn't like, might sell on)and we have a little jacket style one but this will be too warm come summer I feel.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

MaggiesMom said:


> Thank you! He suits orange so well doesn't he?!
> Maggies colour is purple, I think for the money it's worth trying one, we have two that are a bit too 'strappy' and not padded (which she doesn't like, might sell on)and we have a little jacket style one but this will be too warm come summer I feel.


Yeah I love Orange 
They do them without the handle too, but Muttly needs a handle


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

MaggiesMom said:


> Maybe pop a pic on of pheebs wearing it and someone might see if there IS something not quite right?
> @Muttly does your current harness rub or not? have you got a pic? im torn between yours, a trixie one and the ruffwear one.


Good idea 

This is the main problem we have with it. (The long line looks like it's pulling it, but it's just the way the picture was taken.. the line was just trailing the ground)









Anyone see what we're doing wrong?


----------



## MaggiesMom (Oct 13, 2016)

The second pic looks normal, however the first and last look something needs adjusting? I can't be sure as I don't own one the same but maybe try adjusting the straps so it doesn't sit so close to her pits? what size is it?


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

Nettles said:


> Good idea
> 
> This is the main problem we have with it. (The long line looks like it's pulling it, but it's just the way the picture was taken.. the line was just trailing the ground)
> View attachment 300713
> ...


I have seen them twist if only used on the front ring (rather than connecting the lead through the front and then to the back or an end to each) but have never seen one twist like that when connected to the back 

In all but the "begging" picture I would personally try the harness tighter around the neck (and then fit the waist tight enough to only allow a finger or two, for unrestricted breathing.
You may find that for slim breeds that the harness needs adjustment at the neck each time it is put on as it is needs to be bigger to go over the head than it needs to be on the neck when used.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Looks like the straps need tightening, though it looks like the belly ones are they are as tight as they go.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

kare said:


> I have seen them twist if only used on the front ring (rather than connecting the lead through the front and then to the back or an end to each) but have never seen one twist like that when connected to the back
> 
> In all but the "begging" picture I would personally try the harness tighter around the neck (and then fit the waist tight enough to only allow a finger or two, for unrestricted breathing.
> You may find that for slim breeds that the harness needs adjustment at the neck each time it is put on as it is needs to be bigger to go over the head than it needs to be on the neck when used.


I've got Isla's pretty tightly done on the neck part, so much so that it only just about goes on and off over her head, she doesn't seem to mind the tug to get it off - she finds a lot of things funny and that's one of them. We haven't had one of those occasions where she is pulling like a train to get to someone, but it isn't twisting under normal use when connected to the front of the harness. She seems to be on the narrow side width ways on the chest and the harness is adjusted so it fits very snugly


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Think I'm changing my mind on these, they look well smart but you guys saying about tightening the neck part and having to push over the head, Muttly wouldn't really like that.


----------



## MaggiesMom (Oct 13, 2016)

I like the padding on muttlys and how the v on the chest isn't high up.
If you're happy with your orange one I'd just get another? or a trixie one as they're similar?


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

MaggiesMom said:


> I like the padding on muttlys and how the v on the chest isn't high up.
> If you're happy with your orange one I'd just get another? or a trixie one as they're similar?


Maybe or it will give me something to look for at DogFest this year


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Nettles said:


> Good idea
> 
> View attachment 300713


The harness is put on the wrong way... the chest plate/strap is not on the chest in between the front legs, but going behind the left shoulder?... front legs are put through one hole where only the right leg should be?...


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

I think it's just the pic, because she has it right in the other pics...


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Muttly said:


> I think it's just the pic, because she has it right in the other pics...


No You can see Phoebe's sternum area. The design of the harness even if it twisted far to one side, would not allow this much chest view. The harness is twisted so much to the right that it looks like someone is literally pulling it by the lead downwards. Physically impossible no matter what angle you'd take the photo from.
I can see that it's put properly in other photos (though I don't really see it twisting in them either), just pointing out the first one.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

shadowmare said:


> No You can see Phoebe's sternum area. The design of the harness even if it twisted far to one side, would not allow this much chest view. The harness is twisted so much to the right that it looks like someone is literally pulling it by the lead downwards. Physically impossible no matter what angle you'd take the photo from.
> I can see that it's put properly in other photos (though I don't really see it twisting in them either), just pointing out the first one.


Yeah I see what you mean. I wonder if Pheebs has got herself into this lol. In which case it is too loose or a wrong fit. Muttly could end up with a leg where it shouldn't be in his old harness.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

IT'S HERE WOOO



Will try it on him in a bit as he is currently BROWN after a walk


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2017)

MaggiesMom said:


> I like the padding on muttlys and how the v on the chest isn't high up.
> If you're happy with your orange one I'd just get another? or a trixie one as they're similar?


When I saw that picture I thought the v was so low down that it will actually be affecting the dogs ability to totally extend the front legs.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Haven't adjusted it properly yet so slightly loose but here we go-


Really like it so far, although it does seem to be quite close to the armpits so will have to monitor that it doesn't rub. It doesn't sit high up on his neck.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

I looooooooooove that green 
I feel that my narrow, deep chested blobs would have the straps sit far too close to the pits...


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

BlueJay said:


> I looooooooooove that green
> I feel that my narrow, deep chested blobs would have the straps sit far too close to the pits...


Hmm yeah I'm not too sure on it for the GSD now, I think the top bit needs to be longer


----------



## PetsBestBuddy (Oct 17, 2013)

@Nettles In your first pic, (where the harness has slipped right round), your dog has both of her front legs through the same side of the chest plate. It looks like she has maybe managed to get her left leg over the chest plate while running around. Try tightening the shoulder straps up a bit so that the chest plate doesn't have too much slack between her front legs when she's running around. Then tighten the belly/girth strap so that you can slip only one finger between the strap and her side. It might feel tight to you, but the padding spreads the pressure over a wider area than the 1" nylon strap so she'll still be comfortable. If you can't tighten the belly/girth strap any more than it is now, you might be better with a size smaller than the harness she has on. Maya, (29" chest/girth measurement - measured with a dressmakers measuring tape around her rib cage - tape held snuggly but not tight enough to make an indentation around her body), wears a Medium size Ruffwear and there is plenty of room for adjustment either way on all of the straps.

@Muttly Maya is a very strong puller, especially at the start of walks and until she has a good run off lead. She pulls with every ounce of her strength but doesn't choke at all when pulling so hard that I have to brace myself to hold her. The way her harness is adjusted, the chest plate sits across her sternum so there's no pressure on her throat at all. I lengthened the shoulder straps so that the chest plate sits just below her throat and on her sternum, then tightened the belly/girth straps to a snug fit (I can fit one finger between this strap and her body), which stops the harness from slipping forwards and allowing the chest plate to slip up onto her throat.
She's a b****r for slipping out of harnesses, but can't get out of this one.

Re shortening the straps and making the neck hole smaller - Maya came to me with a deep seated fear of having a collar, harness or lead near her. She used to back into a corner and cower...shaking, yawning and lip licking while turning her head away. It was heartbreaking to see an 8 month old puppy so frightened and it took several months of careful, patient handling to encourage her to have a collar or harness put on without backing away. Even now, nearly a year later, she still hesitates but will stand still while I put her collar or harness on. I have to hold a treat in one hand and the collar or harness in the other and let her approach me before I can slip it over her head. Getting the harness or collar over her head seems to be the bit that scares her most, and she used to flinch when she heard the straps being fastened, but with patience, speaking to her softly, quiet verbal praise and a gravy bone or two, she relaxes and lets me put the collar or harness on. She is very, very sensitive to the pressure of the collar or harness around her neck/body, so wears a half check collar rather than a flat collar and she is happiest/most relaxed about wearing her Ruffwear harness than she has been with any other harness I've tried. Once she is over the initial, daily, "ohmygodmymumiscomingoverwithaharness" (typed as 1 word to reflect her anxiety), she actually enjoys feeling the softly padded Ruffwear harness being slipped over her head and bounces around my living room, wagging her tail, while I get Missy ready then clip their leads on for a walk.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

MaggiesMom said:


> The second pic looks normal, however the first and last look something needs adjusting? I can't be sure as I don't own one the same but maybe try adjusting the straps so it doesn't sit so close to her pits? what size is it?


It's hard to see from the pictures, but it doesn't sit close to her pits at all. When it's first put on and sitting where it's supposed to, there's about 3 finger widths from her pits to the straps. The size is small, but I emailed roughwear when buying it and gave her measurements. The medium was too big as she's very narrow in the shoulders.


kare said:


> I have seen them twist if only used on the front ring (rather than connecting the lead through the front and then to the back or an end to each) but have never seen one twist like that when connected to the back
> 
> In all but the "begging" picture I would personally try the harness tighter around the neck (and then fit the waist tight enough to only allow a finger or two, for unrestricted breathing.
> You may find that for slim breeds that the harness needs adjustment at the neck each time it is put on as it is needs to be bigger to go over the head than it needs to be on the neck when used.


We only ever used the front and back ring a few times with a double ended lead as it twisted round immediately. We just used it as a normal back loop harness after that.. but the twisting happens even when she's off lead and running around.

I did wonder about the neck after Muttly mentioned it looking like they sit high up on the throat of the other dogs.. Phoebes sits very low down so perhaps tightening the neck would help. At the minute, the waist is the right tightness as it's loose enough to get a finger in, but not too tight that she can't breathe. Obviously I'll adjust it again when I tighten the neck as it'll sit in a different position.



shadowmare said:


> View attachment 300736
> 
> The harness is put on the wrong way... the chest plate/strap is not on the chest in between the front legs, but going behind the left shoulder?... front legs are put through one hole where only the right leg should be?...


It is on properly with the chest plate between her front legs, but it twists round so much, it bunches up in her armpit which is why you can't see it. Plus she has quite a sticky out sternum. Here it is just a minute or two before it twisted in the other pic (excuse the pic, she squatted to pee just as I took the photo )


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

PetsBestBuddy said:


> @Nettles
> 
> @Muttly Maya is a very strong puller, especially at the start of walks and until she has a good run off lead. She pulls with every ounce of her strength but doesn't choke at all when pulling so hard that I have to brace myself to hold her. The way her harness is adjusted, the chest plate sits across her sternum so there's no pressure on her throat at all. I lengthened the shoulder straps so that the chest plate sits just below her throat and on her sternum, then tightened the belly/girth straps to a snug fit (I can fit one finger between this strap and her body), which stops the harness from slipping forwards and allowing the chest plate to slip up onto her throat.
> She's a b****r for slipping out of harnesses, but can't get out of this one.
> ...


Thank you for that 

@McKenzie - It doesn't seem to effect his ability to run at all. He still pelts around like a bat out of hell. It doesn't fit tightly, he has a lot of movement in this, which is another reason I like it. I can have it fairly loose, without him being able to wriggle out of it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2017)

Muttly said:


> @McKenzie - It doesn't seem to effect his ability to run at all. He still pelts around like a bat out of hell. It doesn't fit tightly, he has a lot of movement in this, which is another reason I like it. I can have it fairly loose, without him being able to wriggle out of it.


Oh I'm sure it doesn't appear to restrict him at all. I'm just a bit conscious of harnesses sitting over tops of legs after some reading I did when looking for a harness for Elliot. Which is why I went for the ruffwear, and even so he doesn't wear it when he's running off lead. Also of course he's still really young so I don't want anything affecting his physical development. Just a hang up of mine!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

McKenzie said:


> Oh I'm sure it doesn't appear to restrict him at all. I'm just a bit conscious of harnesses sitting over tops of legs after some reading I did when looking for a harness for Elliot. Which is why I went for the ruffwear, and even so he doesn't wear it when he's running off lead. Also of course he's still really young so I don't want anything affecting his physical development. Just a hang up of mine!


I actually have many hang ups when it comes to collars and harnesses  I cringe at some of ones I see dogs wearing. It's also hard and takes a lot of faffing to get the size right. Even at DogFest, I put one on Muttly and the store owner said "No, too small". He's on the limit of this one it's at it's smallest now he's lost weight.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Guess which dog rolled in fox poo in their new harness this morning


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Nataliee said:


> Guess which dog rolled in fox poo in their new harness this morning


Well it's gotta be christened! :Lurking


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Muttly said:


> Well it's gotta be christened! :Lurking


Can't be blimmin machine washed either. And he's got it smushed into the buckles. LOVE dogs


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Nataliee said:


> Can't be blimmin machine washed either. And he's got it smushed into the buckles. LOVE dogs


Woooaah hold the phone! The Ruffwears can't be machine washed? That's them out the window, the amount Muttly rolls, fox, deer, duck, fish!

Hmm I spose I could hand wash.....


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm really interested in these (not that Thai needs a new harness mind ) but I've held off due to how close the straps are to the pits...Thai has minimal hair there anyway so any rubbing just makes him balder 

Sooo...could someone please take a close up picture of the pits with a correctly fitted harness? I really don't want to fork out this much money to find that it rubs


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Muttly said:


> Woooaah hold the phone! The Ruffwears can't be machine washed? That's them out the window, the amount Muttly rolls, fox, deer, duck, fish!
> 
> Hmm I spose I could hand wash.....


Nope don't think they can be machine washed anyway, think it says in the label


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

If you look on ruffwears instagram on the photos they've been tagged in you can see the harness on dogs deferent breeds, is very close to the armpits on most


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

kare said:


> I just hang mine un clipped on a double hook through the neck so the bottom (long) bit is hanging loose and the top back bit stands up
> 
> Tbh its never been wet the next day on any occasion. I do not as a rule even bother to remove it, rivers, sea, rolling in a quagmire...washing machine at least fortnightly on average to remove eau de la vulpes vulpes...no issues, although them rolling in wet sand wore the reflective strips


I thought I remembered this post from @kare. She's washing hers in the washing machine.


----------



## MaggiesMom (Oct 13, 2016)

@Muttly anything like that I put inside a pillow case and chuck in on the gentle est setting on the washing machine and no damage so far so just a thought for you


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I wash Ludo's webmaster ruffwear harness in the machine with no issues.
I pop all their leads, collars harnesses etc inside an old pillow case and wash them with the dog towels to stop them clattering about too much


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Nataliee said:


> If you look on ruffwears instagram on the photos they've been tagged in you can see the harness on dogs deferent breeds, is very close to the armpits on most


That sucks 
I had to get extra fleece stitched onto his SASS to stop it rubbing so this one will probably be the same


----------



## PetsBestBuddy (Oct 17, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> I'm really interested in these (not that Thai needs a new harness mind ) but I've held off due to how close the straps are to the pits...Thai has minimal hair there anyway so any rubbing just makes him balder
> 
> Sooo...could someone please take a close up picture of the pits with a correctly fitted harness? I really don't want to fork out this much money to find that it rubs


Okay...*goes off to get bait, camera (phone), ruffwear harness and bribe my Staffie and Staffie x Lab, who both have very sparse, fine pit hair, to pose for close up photos


----------



## MaggiesMom (Oct 13, 2016)

ok decided on the one from snuggle pets so fingers crossed it's a good fit! (I'm far too impatient to wait for crufts or dog fest )


----------



## PetsBestBuddy (Oct 17, 2013)

@StormyThai

I have just asked both dogs to pose in various positions wearing the Ruffwear harness. I adjusted the harness to the correct fit for each dog, and used my Fuji finepix camera so that I could get better close up photos. My dogs are great models for these photos as I can ask either one to sit, stand or lie in a specific place or position, then ask for a wait. They hold whatever position I've asked for until I release them from the wait :Smug 

Missy (SBT)
























































Missy and Maya together to show the difference in size.








I need to make a new post for more photos. Hang on...


----------



## PetsBestBuddy (Oct 17, 2013)

Maya (SBT x Lab)






























































Both dogs have very fine, sparse hair on their undersides - belly, inner thighs, behind elbows. There have been no signs at all of rubbing, pinching or chafing anywhere on Maya where this harness sits. She's a very, very active young lady who pulls hard when on lead at the beginning of every walk, and races around non stop when off lead. She has gone through mud, water and undergrowth while wearing this harness and there have been no problems with it in any way. It doesn't slip or twist round on her, although it would if Missy was wearing it, because every harness slips sideways on Missy as she has a bit of a waddley walk due to her ageing joints


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

MaggiesMom said:


> ok decided on the one from snuggle pets so fingers crossed it's a good fit! (I'm far too impatient to wait for crufts or dog fest )


Is she having a handle? Or does she not do silly things like Muttly, you know, hanging off cliffs, falling in rivers


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Oh they are such good girls :Happy
Maya's harness sits much further to her pits than Missy's doesn't it. I would be happy if it sat where Missy's does.


----------



## MaggiesMom (Oct 13, 2016)

Yes it has a handle in the picture and I didn't specify not to so I guess so? I don't mind either way, we've gone for purple. I liked the pink but thought it might get grubby. How long does they normally take?


----------



## Shammer (Sep 8, 2016)

Are these harnesses really good for dogs who pull? My 8 month old cocker is major puller. I've been using a Gentle Leader on him for the last few months and it helps a little bit he still pulls fiercely. 
Have people found that it reduces the pulling much?


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

MaggiesMom said:


> Yes it has a handle in the picture and I didn't specify not to so I guess so? I don't mind either way, we've gone for purple. I liked the pink but thought it might get grubby. How long does they normally take?


The handle one is called the 'active' and the non is just the standard harness. Ooh purple is nice 
I got mine from their stand at DogFest, so haven't used their website.


----------



## PetsBestBuddy (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank you @Muttly :Smuggrin
The harness sits differently on each dog because they are a different shape. Missy has a deep, barrelly chest with a rounded rib cage, and is much shorter between the front of her sternum to behind her elbows. Missy's chest/girth measurement is only 2" smaller than Maya's at 27". Maya measures 29" around her chest/girth but her rib cage is deep from top to bottom and is elliptical in shape so narrower in width. Maya also has much longer shoulders than Missy does, so that's why the belly strap sits closer to Maya's pits. 
Again, there have been no signs of any rubbing, pinching or chafing at all anywhere on Maya where this harness sits.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you very much @PetsBestBuddy those pics are very helpful 
Looking at it, even if Thai's shape means they sit close to the pits the padding should be good enough to stop any potential rubbing....hmmmm....

I may see a new harness purchase in my future :Bag


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Shammer said:


> Are these harnesses really good for dogs who pull? My 8 month old cocker is major puller. I've been using a Gentle Leader on him for the last few months and it helps a little bit he still pulls fiercely.
> Have people found that it reduces the pulling much?


I've used a harness with a front fastening on mine who pulled as a pup and young dog and I found it was effective in largely stopping the pulling so you are able to get your dogs attention on you to then train not to pull.
If you just use the back fastening on a harness then dogs will pull even better!

There are plenty of 'no pull' harnesses about with a front fastening, so plenty of choice. I find best used with a double ended lead clipped onto the front and back fastenings so that you have good control of the whole of the dog, not just the front end. You use the double ended lead almost like the reins of a horse stopping the back end swinging out as the dog is prevented from pulling forward.
With the Ruffwear I think there could be a problem with the front part of the harness pulling round the dog if they were pulling very strongly, but if you look further back in this thread there is a post about threading the clasp of the lead through the loop on the front and round to connection on the back of the harness which would stop any pulling round of the harness. Mekuti harnesses work in a similar fashion.


----------



## MaggiesMom (Oct 13, 2016)

ahh defo the active one, I used your link Muttly so I didn't know there were others but that's cool, hope it turns up asap!


----------



## PetsBestBuddy (Oct 17, 2013)

Oh, I've just noticed something in this photo,







There's a bald patch on Missy's neck on her left side. That isn't a rub from a collar or harness, she had a blood test at the vets just over a week ago and that's where the vet shaved hair off to take blood (jugular vein). She's on Metacam for her arthritis, hence the blood test


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

MaggiesMom said:


> ahh defo the active one, I used your link Muttly so I didn't know there were others but that's cool, hope it turns up asap!


Ah I see. I expect you could change it if you contacted them, if you did want too


----------



## PetsBestBuddy (Oct 17, 2013)

@StormyThai I bought this harness for Maya specifically because of the padding it has. I needed a harness that she can't back out of, but also one that would help her with her sensitivity to pressure around her body. I felt that she was pulling so hard before as a reaction to a harness squeezing her body...a bit like a horse pulling to try to escape from pressure. I tried her in Missy's Trixie fleece lined harness but she backed up, wriggled and slipped out of it very easily. She hated the Mekuti harness I bought for her and I'm sure she pulled even harder in that one because she didn't like the effect of the lead across her chest when clipped onto the side ring. To her, being so sensitive to pressure, she must have felt more anxious when feeling the lead tighten around her chest, combined with the harness "squeezing" around her body, so she pulled even harder.
With the Ruffwear, I use the double ended lead I bought with the Mekuti harness, but with one end clipped onto the back ring and the other end clipped onto her half check collar. Then I use a squeeze and release action with my fingers when she pulls, similar to the squeeze and release you would use on a horse's reins, and can stop her from pulling too hard by working each end of the lead independently - my right hand working the end clipped to the harness and my left hand working the end clipped to her collar. Both doing this and stopping when she pulls until she stands with no tension on the lead has massively reduced her pulling during walks.
Having the well padded Ruffwear harness is really helping mentally messed up Maya to feel relaxed about having a harness on.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2017)

I won't bother posting a photo but I can fit 3 fingers between Elliot's armpits and the harness strap.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Took the harness for a proper test this evening, it looks like it is ok on his armpits when he moves so we shall see how it goes


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Muddy's was really close to his pits but he didn't wear it long enough to see if it did any damage


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

River had her birthday!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2017)

Oh they both look great! I'd love to get a purple one for Kenzie, she'd look sooooo cute but it'll have to wait for a bit.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Ordered one in xxs for one of the Chihuahuas. Prices have snuck up a few £


----------



## Shammer (Sep 8, 2016)

Coopers harness arrived today. I don't have a double ended lead but I used two leads, one on the front loop and the other on the ring on the back. He pulled a lot. So I'm in two minds whether to keep it or not. I'll try to get a double ended lead locally and see if that will help.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Shammer said:


> View attachment 307684
> 
> 
> Coopers harness arrived today. I don't have a double ended lead but I used two leads, one on the front loop and the other on the ring on the back. He pulled a lot. So I'm in two minds whether to keep it or not. I'll try to get a double ended lead locally and see if that will help.


Harnesses don't stop pulling;
They make the dog more comfortable, less at risk of neck injury and give you more control over the whole bod while you work on the training


----------

